# È inutile avere la tartaruga sulla pancia...



## Cacia

Ciao.  Eccola frase,

"È inutile avere la tartaruga sulla pancia se in testa hai un criceto in prognosi riservata."

I am having difficulty translating this phrase!  Ti prego, can someone help me translate this, poi il significato..  I'm assuming it is an idiomatic expression of sorts as I have translated part of it and cannot make sense of it! 

It's useless to have a turtle on the stomach if you've reserved a hamster in your head? 


Grazie a tutti.


----------



## Blackman

Never heard it in my life...

I guess it refers to a perfect abdomen/abdominal muscles (tartaruga), useless if you have no brain (criceto in prognosi riservata/on a coma).


----------



## stella_maris_74

Hallo Cacia 

We idiomatically call "tartaruga" (turtle) a nice set of abs - I believe you'd call it a "six-pack" - because it resembles the shell of a turtle.

The other part of the sentence, the one about the hamster, is not idiomatic but just a funny metaphor (a half-dead hamster instead of your brains)

The whole line basically means that having a nice set of abs (being attractive and muscular) is useless if you're stupid.

I'm sure others will come up with more colourful translations 

_OOps, crossed with Blackman..._


----------



## Cacia

haha!!  Grande!  Grazie Stella e Blackman!  ora, ho capito!


----------



## ray.

Cacia said:


> "È inutile avere* la tartaruga sulla pancia *....I am having difficulty translating this phrase! It's useless _to have a turtle on the stomach._


Hi Cacia, the equivalent English idiom is ' ...a_ washboard stomach',_ the sense of _'criceto in...' _is : if you have 'the _brain of a_ [sick/comatose] _chicken_'
Questo se si vuole una traduzione aderente al testo _( pancia => *stomach*_; [abs= addominali], criceto =>*chicken*)


----------



## giginho

Mi inserisco: la tartaruga è anche definita dai maniaci della palestra:

Six Pack

anche in inglese si usa questo termine? che cosa usate per indicare gli addominali scolpiti? washboard stomach mi suona più come "pancia piatta"


----------



## Cacia

certo, in inglese usiamo la stessa cosa, "six pack abs".


----------



## giginho

Cacia said:


> certo, in inglese usiamo "six pack abs".



Ah, perfetto! Temevo che fosse una di quelle cose inventate per fare i fighi dai super muscolari 

Grazie mille!


----------



## tsoapm

Cacia said:


> "È inutile avere la tartaruga sulla pancia se in testa hai un criceto in prognosi riservata."



Tricky! A couple of attempts:

It's no good having a six pack if all you have in your head is flat Babycham. _(or some other drink generally considered lousy - can't think of anything better myself)_

There's no point having a washboard stomach if your head's full of cheap washing powder.


----------



## Cacia

Washing powder? Hamster? Coma? senza cervello?  Where are all these different phrases coming from?  I'm curious, what is the literal translation?


----------



## tsoapm

Stella Maris was kind enough to explain it literally in post #3. Mine were translation attempts, which I think need to be a bit creative because we can't call a "six pack" a "turtle" and expect anyone to understand!

"È inutile avere la tartaruga sulla pancia se in testa hai un criceto in prognosi riservata."
Unuseable literal version:
"It's useless to have a turtle on your stomach if you have a hamster in intensive care (?) in your head."


----------



## Cacia

haha! I see.  Right you are my friend.


----------



## ray.

TSoaPM said:


> "È inutile avere la tartaruga sulla pancia se in testa hai un criceto in* prognosi riservata*."
> "It's useless to have a turtle on your stomach if you have a hamster in intensive care* (?) *in your head."


Hi Tsoa, il guscio della tartaruga è simile al 'washboard', ondulato, 'reserved prognosis' è la traduzione letterale dell'italiano. La metafora del criceto è inventata di sana pianta, ma in inglese c'e un animale ritenuto stupido. Quindi una traduzione molto letterale è possibile, avevo usato , per sinteticità, una sola parola per 'in stato comatoso'. Ciao


----------



## tsoapm

Hi Ray,

I don't think we say "reserved prognosis". I might be wrong, but I would have no idea what it meant. I don't think we consider chickens especially stupid, at least they're not a byword for stupidity that I know of. Thanks for explaining the meaning.


----------



## You little ripper!

Google reckons we consider chickens stupid. 

as stupid as a chicken

Here are some others:

as stupid as a goose
as stupid as an ass
as stupid as a sheep


----------



## tsoapm

Hmm. I'm still not convinced.

One that just popped into my head is "as dumb as an ox". Google fight! (I win )


----------



## ray.

TSoaPM said:


> I don't think we consider chickens especially stupid, at least they're not a byword for stupidity that I know of. Thanks for explaining the meaning.


What about_ 'guarded _prognosis', Tsoa? Didn't you study: 'Garibaldi: the brawl of a bear , the _brain of a chicken'?
Not flattering for our dear Joe
_


----------



## You little ripper!

TSoaPM said:


> Hmm. I'm still not convinced.
> 
> One that just popped into my head is "as dumb as an ox". Google fight! (I win )


So much for the reliability of Google! My link shows 37,100 for 'stupid as a chicken' and 384,000 for 'dumb as an ox', which still makes the latter a clear winner. 'Don't be an ass/goose' (don't be stupid) are the only ones I've ever used, and 'dumb as an ox' is the only other one I've ever heard.


----------



## tsoapm

ray. said:


> What about_ 'guarded _prognosis', Tsoa? Didn't you study: 'Garibaldi: the brawl of a bear , the _brain of a chicken'?_



Well, I'd never heard of it, but it looks sound. Because I've never heard of it I wouldn't use it here.
As for the book (is it a book?), I've never heard of it and can't find a mention of it on Google.

I fear we're straying off topic anyway.


----------



## london calling

We do say _guarded prognosis_ (or at least doctors do, have a look at this thread), but I agree with TS: it wouldn't be readily understood outside by the man in the street and I wouldn't use it here.

As a matter of fact, I like the more prosaic translation quoted in the thread: to be on the danger list.

Edit. Talking about stupid animals: "as dumb as an ox" is probably the most common expression, but don't forget "bird-brained" (not that we can use it in this particular translation). However, if we want to keep the hamster in here, what about "a half-dead hamster", as Stella suggests above? I think that's rather good!


----------



## ray.

Charles Costante said:


> as stupid as a chicken, as stupid as a goose, as stupid as an ass ,*as stupid as a sheep*





TSoaPM said:


> One that just popped into my head is* "as dumb as an ox"*.





london calling said:


> We do say _guarded prognosis_ , but I agree with TS: it wouldn't be readily* understood* outside by the* *man in the street.*..to be on the danger list.
> *"as dumb as an ox"* is probably the most common expression, but don't forget* "bird-brained"* (not that we can use it in this particular translation). However, if we want to keep the hamster in here, what about "a half-dead hamster"?


Ciao, LC,_ [questo* è interessante, cosa dice/ l'uomo della strada per 'prognosi di 20 giorni s.c.'? In inglese la classificazione è molto precisa 'excellent/good/fair/guarded/poor/death' con gradi intermedi tipo 'fair to good'... etc.]_
Per ricapitolare: la frase [che riprende un vecchio pregiudizio simmetrico _'dumb blonde /dumb bodybuilder'_]

' .._*.è inutile avere*_(muscoli)_*  (la tartaruga sulla pancia) se in testa hai un  (criceto in prognosi riservata)*_(poco cervello)' _si traduce in modo strettamente letterale:
'....it is useless to have a (*tortoise [shell] on [your]) stomach if you have a (hamster in guarded prognosis in [your] head']_)
_
(*il carapace di una 'tortoise' è più a rilievo di una 'turtle')_
Questa traduzione, ammesso che sia comprensibile, non traduce i due idioms (in rosso); il primo si risolve con *'washboard'* , il secondo è una creazione scherzosa_ 'ad hoc'_, la modifica personale e soprattutto modernizzata di 'cervello di gallina []' =*  'brain of a* [] *chicken*'

L'autrice(?) ha sostituito 'gallina' con* 'criceto'*: un animale più 'moderno' (in casa non si tengono più le galline ma i criceti), e...
..*.'piccolo'*, perchè il senso originario è questo, in italiano come in inglese :'sei stupido perchè hai un cervello* piccolo*(*come quello di una*_* gallina*/uccello)'_.
Per questo, Charles, Tsoa, LC, un bue, un asino o una pecora sono meno adatti. Inoltre anche in inglese si dice _'brain of a chicken _' e non _'of an ox, an ass...etc'_ e soprattutto non si dice:_ 'brain of a hamster_' e nemmeno _'stupid as a hamster'_

Infine l'autrice ha voluto esagerare: hai il cervello di un criceto/gallina ( pure gravemente malato), _' on a danger list', ' in intensive care', ' guarded prognosis'_ etc
Se pensate che una sola parola non si può trovare in inglese, scegliete la frase più adatta.
Io avevo proposto un aggettivo più blando e generico _' sick'_, e uno estremo come nel testo: _'[pre-]comatose'._


----------



## Blackman

Se si vuole una traduzione aderente al testo _pancia=*belly.*_ Altrimenti sembra che la tartaruga te la sia mangiata...



ray. said:


> Questo se si vuole una traduzione aderente al testo _( pancia => *stomach*_;


----------



## stella_maris_74

Tanto per aggiungere un'informazione in più, il riferimento al criceto nella frase originaria NON implica o non è motivato dal fatto che il criceto è inteso come un animale stupido, ma dalla metafora del criceto che corre nella sua ruota.
Come se il cervello di una persona stupida fosse un motore "alimentato" dalla forza motrice di un criceto... mezzo morto, quindi estremamente lento.

La seconda parte della frase quindi si potrebbe tradurre, letteralmente, con: ..._if your brain is powered by a comatose hamster on a wheel._

Spero di essermi spiegata in maniera comprensibile


----------



## london calling

ray. said:


> Ciao, LC,_ [questo* è interessante, cosa dice/ l'uomo della strada per 'prognosi di 20 giorni s.c.'? In inglese la classificazione è molto precisa 'excellent/good/fair/guarded/poor/death' con gradi intermedi tipo 'fair to good'... etc.] _Sì, ma questa è roba per gli addetti ai lavori.
> Per ricapitolare: la frase [che riprende un vecchio pregiudizio simmetrico _'dumb blonde /dumb bodybuilder'_] Certo.
> 
> ' .._*.è inutile avere*_(muscoli)_* (la tartaruga sulla pancia) se in testa hai un (criceto in prognosi riservata)*_(poco cervello)' _si traduce in modo strettamente letterale:
> '....it is useless to have a (*tortoise [shell] on [your]) stomach if you have a (hamster in guarded prognosis in [your] head']_) *La tartaruga ce l'hai sullo stomaco, però, non sulla pancia.
> *Questa traduzione, ammesso che sia comprensibile, non traduce i due idioms (in rosso); il primo si risolve con *'washboard'* , *preferisco 6-pack, ma non perché non si dice  "washboard", sia chiaro* ..*.'piccolo'*, perchè il senso originario è questo, in italiano come in inglese :'sei stupido perchè hai un cervello* piccolo*(*come quello di una*_* gallina*/uccello)'_.
> Inoltre anche in inglese si dice _'brain of a chicken _' e non _'of an ox, an ass...etc'_ e soprattutto non si dice:_ 'brain of a hamster_' e nemmeno _'stupid as a hamster' . _*Certo che non si dice, ma non si dice neanche in italiano (cervello di gallina lo dici, ma cervello di criceto?) , per cui secondo me va bene una traduzione tipo*_* half-dead hamster *_*, che conserva anche la peraltro simpaticissima (dal mio punto di vista) battuta ìtaliana.
> *Io avevo proposto un aggettivo più blando e generico _' sick'_, e uno estremo come nel testo: _'[pre-]comatose'. _*A me continua a piacere "half-dead", che rende benissimo l'idea di un criceto che versa in condizioni disperate. Sick lo trovo troppo blando e pre-comatose troppo "tecnico" come termine.  *


----------



## ray.

Ciao, LC, se 'prognosis' è un termine tecnico, come dici tu in inglese 'la mia amica ha fatto un incidente e ha avuto 30 giorni di prognosi'?
Per quanto riguarda la tartaruga, non capisco cosa vuoi dire (tu e blackman), in inglese si dice, giustamente, 'washboard stomach' e non 'washboard belly', qual'è il problema?
Quanto a '6-pack' il problema è sempre lo stesso , non solo non è aderente perchè non traduce 'pancia', ma questo sì (specie abs) è un termine per 'addetti ai lavori' che frequentano le palestre.
Infine , il criceto. Se rileggi i posts vedi che anche _'brain of a chicken_' è stato discusso e poco capito, immagina se avessi tradotto:
'...to have 6-pack abs if you have a half-dead hamster in your head'


----------



## london calling

stella_maris_74 said:


> Spero di essermi spiegata in maniera comprensibile


Perfettamente.

Comunque ho detto la mia, a questo punto mi ritiro in buon'ordine!


----------



## tsoapm

I’m wondering why there’s all this discussion around animals anyway; as far as I’m concerned, there’s a parallelism in the original (animal on stomach vs. animal in head) that should be maintained, which is why I used a bit of _fantasia_ in my attempts, to correspond to "six pack" or "washboard" which is basically what you have to use in English as a starting point.





london calling said:


> Comunque ho detto la mia, a questo punto mi ritiro in buon'ordine![/IMG]


Sounds like you read my mind.


----------



## Gianfry

Scusate, ma credo che vi siate tutti allontanati dal problema principale, che per primo è stato evidenziato da tsoapm. In italiano si parte da una metafora animale (la "tartaruga") per costruire una frase spiritosa inserendo un altro animale. Quindi, visto che pare impossibile conservare in inglese la metafora animale, bisognerà inventarsi qualcos'altro, utilizzando due elementi dello stesso "campo semantico", proprio come lo sono la tartaruga e il criceto.
Butto giù un'idea, più che altro per farmi capire (ho rubato la grammatica a tsoapm ):

_It's no good having rock-solid ads if all you have in your head is ((grey) powder / powdery matter)

_EDIT: tsoapm, I've just read your last post. Once again, I completely agree with you...


----------



## tsoapm

Gianfry said:


> _It's no good having rock-solid abs if all you have in your head is ((grey) powder / powdery matter)_



"rock-solid" is a great idea! I think to finish maybe "sawdust" or perhaps "fluff" (a term I'm fond of using on this subject, but it doesn't link so well with rocks...). I daresay someone else will think of something better.

Edit: "sand"? - I can't think of a way to say that sand is second-rate though. 

P.S. Thanks for the kudos


----------



## Blackman

_Tartaruga _non è di sicuro un termine tecnico, perlomeno quanto non lo è _six-pack._ E _pancia _(presente nella frase originale) non si traduce certo con _stomach. _A voler fare i precisini _washboard stomach _corrisponde al nostro _pancia piatta. _Esiste anche, forse perfino più comune, _washboard abs. Abs _consideralo pure _tecnico_ quanto _prognosys. _



ray. said:


> Per quanto riguarda la tartaruga, non capisco cosa vuoi dire (tu e blackman), in inglese si dice, giustamente, 'washboard stomach' e non 'washboard belly', qual'è il problema?
> Quanto a '6-pack' il problema è sempre lo stesso , non solo non è aderente perchè non traduce 'pancia', ma questo sì (specie abs) è un termine per 'addetti ai lavori' che frequentano le palestre.


----------



## luway

Gianfry, TSoaPM... io non credo vi sia stata chissà che volontà di usare due immagini riguardanti proprio animali (gli addominali scolpiti vengono detti popolarmente 'tartaruga', non aveva alternative da usare; sui cervelli 'lenti', non propriamente brillanti, quella del criceto mi suona tanto essere semplicemente la metafora che più piaceva all'autore della frase), il parallelismo a mio avviso lo vediamo ora noi, a posteriori, ma la frase mi pare davvero costruita così (nominando proprio due animali) in modo involontario. Certo, quella può solo essere una mia impressione, ma l'unica cosa su cui io mi sentirei di concentrarmi è il puro senso (puoi anche avere degli addominali fantastici, ma se il cervello ti va a rilento non te ne fai nulla), dopo di che cercherei il modo più scherzoso possibile per renderlo in inglese. Altro sinceramente lo trovo sfuorviante, a rischio di perdere proprio l'effetto comico.


----------



## You little ripper!

luway said:


> Gianfry, TSoaPM... io non credo vi sia stata chissà che volontà di usare due immagini riguardanti proprio animali (gli addominali scolpiti vengono detti popolarmente 'tartaruga', non aveva alternative da usare; sui cervelli 'lenti', non propriamente brillanti, quella del criceto mi suona tanto essere semplicemente la metafora che più piaceva all'autore della frase), il parallelismo a mio avviso lo vediamo ora noi, a posteriori, ma la frase mi pare davvero costruita così (nominando proprio due animali) in modo involontario. Certo, quella può solo essere una mia impressione, ma l'unica cosa su cui io mi sentirei di concentrarmi è il puro senso (puoi anche avere degli addominali fantastici, ma se il cervello ti va a rilento non te ne fai nulla), dopo di che cercherei il modo più scherzoso possibile per renderlo in inglese. Altro sinceramente lo trovo sfuorviante, a rischio di perdere proprio l'effetto comico.


We do have the expression, _to be all brawn and no brains_. Would something like that work, luway? 

To be  _all muscle and no brain_ is another variation.


----------



## ☺

Ma non potrebbe essere che si sia scelto il criceto anche per le piccole dimensioni, inferiori al cervello umano, come per dire 'hai un cervello piccolo piccolo' (e quindi scarso)? e per di più 'vegetalizzante'!


----------



## luway

Hi C.C. 

Sì, abbiamo anche noi l'esatto corrispettivo ('essere tutto muscoli e niente cervello'), ed è logicamente quello il senso della frase. Con il mio precedente intervento io intendevo comunque dire che una volta stabilito che il senso è quello ci si può sbizzarrire a tradurla cercando il modo più popolare di definire gli addominali tra gli amatori del fitness (e quanti li guardano con dello snobismo) per quanto riguarda la prima parte (senza dar troppo peso al fatto che in italiano usiamo un'immagine di animale per farlo) e un'immagine che risulti altrettanto espressiva e divertente di quella del criceto mezzo morto per l'altra parte, di nuovo senza porre eccessiva attenzione al fatto che in italiano è stato usato proprio un criceto per renderla, solo all'effetto. Se per un anglosassone l'immagine di un criceto in quelle condizioni rende, bene, ma se ce n'è magari un'altra che per un qualche motivo è più efficace, altrettanto bene! 




☺ said:


> Ma non potrebbe essere che si sia scelto il criceto  anche per le piccole dimensioni, inferiori al cervello umano, come per  dire 'hai un cervello piccolo piccolo' (e quindi scarso)? e per di più  'vegetalizzante'!



Di nuovo, solo la mia sensazione: può essere, certo, ma credo che un criceto che corre e corre nella ruota apparentemente senza ragione sia un po' nell'immaginario di tutti ormai un'immagine che non fa certo pensare all'animale più 'sveglio' del mondo. (Senza nulla togliere ai criceti, che so bene perché, poveretti, lo facciano! )


----------



## You little ripper!

luway said:


> Hi C.C.
> 
> Sì, abbiamo anche noi l'esatto corrispettivo ('essere tutto muscoli e niente cervello'), ed è logicamente quello il senso della frase. Con il mio precedente intervento io intendevo comunque dire che una volta stabilito che il senso è quello ci si può sbizzarrire a tradurla cercando il modo più popolare di definire gli addominali tra gli amatori del fitness (e quanti li guardano con dello snobismo) per quanto riguarda la prima parte (senza dar troppo peso al fatto che in italiano usiamo un'immagine di animale per farlo) e un'immagine che risulti altrettanto espressiva e divertente di quella del criceto mezzo morto per l'altra parte, di nuovo senza porre eccessiva attenzione al fatto che in italiano è stato usato proprio un criceto per renderla, solo all'effetto. Se per un anglosassone l'immagine di un criceto in quelle condizioni rende, bene, ma se ce n'è magari un'altra che per un qualche motivo è più efficace, altrettanto bene!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Di nuovo, solo la mia sensazione: può essere, certo, ma credo che un criceto che corre e corre nella ruota apparentemente senza ragione sia un po' nell'immaginario di tutti ormai un'immagine che non fa certo pensare all'animale più 'sveglio' del mondo. (Senza nulla togliere ai criceti, che so bene perché, poveretti, lo facciano! )


We use the expression 'to have a tin can for a brain'    to refer to _a person who is not very intelligent_, and 'a six pack' can mean both _a pack of six cans of beer_ as well as _well-developed abdominal muscles_, so maybe, _a full pack of six for abdominals and just one (empty) tin can for a brain! _


----------



## luway

Charles Costante said:


> We use the expression 'to have a tin can for a brain'    to refer to _a person who is not very intelligent_, and 'a six pack' can mean both _a pack of six cans of beer_ as well as _well-developed abdominal muscles_, so maybe, *a full pack of six for abdominals and just one (empty) tin can for a brain! *



 Splendida! (ecco, questa mi ha fatto uscire in una risata esattamente come l'originale in italiano )


_<< Moderator's edit: Per gli OT esistono i messaggi privati. Grazie. >>_


----------



## ray.

Charles Costante said:


> '_*a full pack of six for abdominals and just one (empty) tin can for a brain!*'_


Complimenti, Charles, un raffinato esempio di ingegneria linguistica. Cerca solo di inserire il concetto di 'inutile'



ray. said:


> ' .._.è inutile avere_(muscoli)_(la tartaruga sulla pancia) se in testa hai un*  (*criceto* in prognosi riservata)*_([poco] cervello di gallina)' _
> '....it is useless* to*_ have_ a (*tortoise [shell] on [your] =>* wasboard) stomach* if* you* _have _(*the brain of a []chicken *( a hamster in guarded prognosis in [your] head']_)_._


Per quanto riguarda la mia proposta, cerco di completarla, con alcune considerazioni:
- spostando _'it is useless'_ si evita in un colpo la ripetizione di* 'have'* e il brutto passaggio dall'infinito a un tempo finito
- accogliendo la variante proposta da LC, la traduzione diventa
_'a wasboard stomach is useless if you have the brain of a [half-dead] chicken [xxx]'

(Ho visto sul web che questo è un cartello esposto da una certa Melania. Ovviamente 'criceto in prognosi riservata è una battuta di spirito, una variazione su un idiom')
_Volendo mantenere un umorismo-inventivo in inglese, e allo stesso tempo conservare il ritmo predicativo di _'chicken - xxx...'_ che ne direste (invece di _'xxx- chicken'_)
 .... *'a chicken with bird 'flu*'?


----------



## You little ripper!

ray. said:


> Complimenti, Charles, un raffinato esempio di ingegneria linguistica. Cerca solo di inserire il concetto di 'inutile'


Thank you, ray. 

I would say, _It's no use/It's pointless having __a full pack of six for abdominals and just one (empty) tin can for a brain!_


----------



## london calling

Charles Costante said:


> We use the expression 'to have a tin can for a brain' to refer to _a person who is not very intelligent_, and 'a six pack' can mean both _a pack of six cans of beer_ as well as _well-developed abdominal muscles_, so maybe, _a full pack of six for abdominals and just one (empty) tin can for a brain! _


That works well in BE as well, Charles, nice one.


----------

